# Neutered GSD Aggressive Towards Other Neutered Male



## Monty04 (Mar 11, 2013)

We adopted a GSD cross from the local shelter this past summer. He was immediately neutered and was 9 months old. Fast forward to October and we moved to a new house. Since then, he has been attacking my 35lb blue Heeler. Most all the attacks are when the Heeler or just a household member comes through the front door. Luckily he hasn't hurt the Heeler yet. Bloody ear once and one puncture on his shoulder. Heeler does not fight back. Heeler is now afraid of GSD. Will not come through the door unless the GSD is away from it. We have tried different forms of reprimand and nothing is working. The attacks come out of nowhere. We have 2 other female dogs. One spayed one is not. He never bothers them. My sister also stayed with us a while and had a neutered boxer cross and intact male hound puppy. Never any issues with them either. It's just my Heeler. They will play well together as well. I'm at my wits end. I'm afraid he's going to really hurt my Heeler one of these days. We separate them if we're all gone from the house because no one is there to break it up. GSD always has to be pulled off. He is reprimanded and immediately forgets he is in trouble. Any advice at all would be appreciated. I tried to get my husband to take him to puppy training classes when we got him but he never did.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

There is confusion over pack structure. There is probably no clear leader and the GSD is resource guarding something. I don't know what this something is without observation but its most likely you, your husband, or the other females. GSDs can get very protective over things if not taught properly to not have to protect them. Neutering/in tact doesn't matter, it's not for breeding rights, its for the attention.

Get them both into training, preferably together with you handling one, and your husband handling the other. Make them understand that they are equally UNDER you and your husband in the pack and that YOU will make all decisions for them. Lots and lots of obedience is needed. No high value treats/toys when they are together, and for now I'd just keep them separated all together.

My boy can get very "protective" over "his" females. They're not even my dogs...just female dogs at the club we train at (they've grown up together) or neighborhood dogs that he always plays with. He will put most males that "challenge" him for their attention in their place if I would let him. It's a bad habit, but I have enough control of him that I don't let him do it. I also don't have another dog in the house yet so that I could train him not to do so on a consistent basis (and borrowing the neighbor's dogs for this isn't going to happen).


----------



## Monty04 (Mar 11, 2013)

The Heeler very much understands that he falls below people in the pack. He used to be top dog but stopped even trying months ago. The GSD accepts me as leader for the most part. He'll do what I say and such but its like short term memory. I think he views my husband as an equal. I'll give last night as an example so you can see why I'm so confused. My mother works nights and came in just before midnight. Husband was on the couch and I was in bed asleep. She walked in and the GSD immediately jumped on the Heeler. Another time, I walked in and the GSD ran to the hall and jumped on the Heeler. I don't think PetSmart training is going to help here. What do you recommend as far as training?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My opinion based on what you have written is that yes, the heeler accepts your leadership, the GSD does not. He thinks its "his job" to protect the pack from what he deems as an intruder (the heeler). Your GSD is about 1.5 years old, he's maturing, and trying to climb up the totem pole. Not unexpected at all.

If you know what you're doing when it comes to obedience training, just get them out in a strange place (a field of some sort) and work them in heeling/downing/sitting, whatever other obedience exercises you might be interested in. I would consider getting a trainer that could show you how to properly handle your dog and maybe give you a goal to work towards something.

Really just sounds like a growing/maturing boy trying to find his place in the pack.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What is your GSD mixed with do you think?


----------



## Monty04 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, the Heeler will be 3 this summer and being a Heeler was immediately loyal and submissive to his person. At first I though GSD was trying for top of totem pole but Heeler doesn't fight back so I wasn't sure why he was still trying. He might go weeks with no attacks then will attack out of the blue. I will try and get hubby working consistently with the GSD. We have a field next to our house that neither dog goes to, would that work? GSD is always fenced in or on leash. Heeler goes to the barn with me off leash as he doesn't leave my side


----------



## Monty04 (Mar 11, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> What is your GSD mixed with do you think?


Shelter said Norwegian Elkhound. He's got the color of one but looks GSD otherwise. 

I just wish he'd grow out of his big, dumb puppy phase


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He's getting older - as he gets closer to 3/peaking in maturity is when you really see how 2 same sex dogs will do together. 

Since he's possibly a Northern breed mix, you are dealing with a different mindset, often, in terms of desire to please. They are smart, and can be same sex aggressive from what I understand. I would be looking at training more like you would with a Northern breed, than a GSD, since that is going to be more challenging and on-going. I would still use positive methods - all good things happen when the Heeler is around - even more so. Exercising will be huge for him. 

I am also betting that while the attacks look like they are coming from out of nowhere, they are not, and there are teeny signs that are being missed (which is what dogs do). Check out Turid Rugaas - Calming Signals Community

I would do Nothing in Life is Free with all the dogs, kind of resetting things. Free Downloads: Posters, Handouts, and More! | Animal Behavior and Medicine Blog | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS has an earn to learn thing.


----------



## Monty04 (Mar 11, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> He's getting older - as he gets closer to 3/peaking in maturity is when you really see how 2 same sex dogs will do together.
> 
> Since he's possibly a Northern breed mix, you are dealing with a different mindset, often, in terms of desire to please. They are smart, and can be same sex aggressive from what I understand. I would be looking at training more like you would with a Northern breed, than a GSD, since that is going to be more challenging and on-going. I would still use positive methods - all good things happen when the Heeler is around - even more so. Exercising will be huge for him.
> 
> ...




Thanks. I will check all that out. We never thought about training like he was elkhound. I know at least one of the attacks, the Heeler was not near the GSD and was walking the opposite direction. Maybe Heeler gives him stink eye but he's not raising his hair up at him. Heeler rolls onto his back and waits for is to pull GSD off


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if your heeler is acting scared around the gsd the heeler has reason to act scared, the gsd will hurt him. GSD is a bully.


----------



## Monty04 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yesterday I was playing inside with the GSD. Heeler was playing with both of us. Walked outside about 5 mins or so and as soon as I walked back in, GSD jumped on the Heeler. But real quick he was done. Don't know if he realized it was me who walked in(I get more of his respect than any other household member) or if he realized he was wrong or what. This is the 2nd attack that he just jumped on him and was done just as quick.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there anyway you can rehome one of the dogs? 

I have seen this happen before and it ended up with the scared dog getting torn up eventually really bad to the point of needing surgery. I think the gsd is feeding off of the heelers fear and just being a bully or maybe just wants the weaker dog gone so he can have all the attention and everything to himself? who knows. Dogs specially gsds can be brutal to other dogs sometimes. My girl has done that jump on another dog also in the past (meeting a friends dog). It ends in 2 seconds and the other dog is extremly submissive and scared after so bad the other dog did not want to walk and had its tail between its legs. Doesnt matter my dog got in trouble for it. Shes not allowed to interact with dogs like that. Its dominant dogs being unruly. We can't let them do things like that because eventually they will hurt another dog bad.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like me that perhaps the GSD doesn't respect you as leader and is making up his own rules. Some strong willed dogs will do that sometimes in the absence of strong leadership.

And some dogs will tend to pick on a weaker submissive dog as well which is what the other one seems to be.

I would recommend a pro trainer with much experience in aggressive dogs (preferably GSD's) but experienced with aggression issues at any rate - and personally not a positive only type trainer (Please no one get upset - this is based solely on my own experience with a very strong minded GSD male and a little DA!).

Since you mention many many attacks and very little visible damage, it doesn't sound like a "fight to the death" kind of issue (still scary and something you cannot let continue) on the prt of the GSD. More like a Hierarchy/bullying thing!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It sounds like he's resource guarding the door. That should be fairly easy to fix using counter-conditioning. 

What kind of training does he have?


----------

